# Ps4 o Xbox One? Intenzioni di acquisto: vince la Ps4



## admin (1 Ottobre 2013)

Un sondaggio condotto da Reuters e Ipsos sulle intenzioni di acquisto degli americani in merito alle console di nuova generazione, PS4 e Xbox One, rivela che il 26% degli intervistati ha dichiarato che comprerà la console Sony mentre il 15% acquisterà la Xbox One. La maggioranza, il 64%, ha dichiarato che quest'anno non comprerà nè la PS4 nè la Xbox One.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Ottobre 2013)

se l'hanno detto gli Americani non c'è più niente da dire...


----------



## cris (1 Ottobre 2013)

Effettivamente gli xboxari piu convinti che io sappia son sempre stati gli americani, anche se secondo me è sempre stato ridicolo il confronto, è come confrontare la porsche con la lamborghini, entrambe son di alto livello (Almeno per la xbox360-Ps3).


----------

